# INJECTION HELP!!



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi! These may seem like silly questions...I started Menopur two days ago and have managed to crush many of the dilutant ampules rather then taking just the top off! Is it ok for my husband to break the top off before he goes to work, which is three hours before I inject? I just can't seem to do it and am getting myself in a state about it! Also the hospital where I collected my syringes and meds gave me 3ml ones instead of 2ml ones and it seems to hurt more using these??!! Can that be, or am I imagining it?? Thank you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi fairywings,

Sorry you're having problems with the injections. To be honest I wouldn't advise leaving the ampoules open for 3 hours before using them as the water for injection is sterile and leaving it exposed to the atmosphere is not a good idea.

Do you still have spare ampoules to practice on? Could DH help talk you through/show you how he does it (make sure you are snapping them with your thumbs above and below the dot on the neck). If that still doesn't help do you have a friend/relative you could ask to do it for you at the time you need it? Otherwise the clinic might be willing to do it for you (although I don't know how close you are so this might not be practical)

The different size syringes won't make any difference at all but if they gave you different size needles then yes that does! My clinic ran out of the very fine needles during one of my cycles and I had to use the bigger size up, they were still tiny but OMG they stung like heck!!!

Hope you're able to manage it or find someone else to help    

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Maz,

Thanks so much for your help! I have managed not to break them for the last two days- by sheer fluke! However, as I only get one crack at the whip with the trigger injection ampules, do you think it's possible to get another script for it - just in case I break the only one I have? I know I have to pay again, but it's worth it for peace of mind! Your opinion is much welcomed!! Going tomorrow for a scan.

love Fairywings x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fairywings,

How did the scan go? Hope follies nicely ripening   Forgot to say to you that you should call the clinic and speak to them about the trigger. Not sure what drug you are on but usually the diluent is water for injection so perhaps the clinic can prescribe you some spare ampoules of water to have a s a back up just incase (much cheaper than buying another pack of trigger injection just for the diluent  )

Hope everything going well
Maz x


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Maz,

Scan went well! Have 14 follies on board and 11 are good sizes! Spoke to the doc about the trigger injection (Pregnyl) and he said not to worry about it and didn't want to prescribe anymore....but to be honest I haven't broken any ampules for a few days now, so I might finally be getting the hang off it!!   Egg collection monday!! Thanks for your help!!  

love Fairywings x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Great news about the follies  All set for EC then  Hope all goes well on Monday    

You do find that you get used to the injections and your technique improves the more you do it. So I'm sure you'll be fine for the trigger  If its 10000 units you're using then you'll have a spare ampoule anyway as they come in packs of 5000 and you use 2 of powder to 1 of water (at least that's what I did)

All the best
Maz x


----------

